# What Age is Best To Bring Puppy Home?



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Wondered if anyone could share their insights or experience on this topic....

Assuming we are able to visit the breeder this weekend and find our perfect fur face, these puppies are a little older than I thought, and I think technically could go home next weekend, when they will be exactly 8 weeks. I've got a lot to do to get ready, and that will be a scramble.

When I got my yorkie, a LOOONG time ago, I remember that breeder saying she didn't like to let them go before 10-11 weeks, she thought 8 was too young to be separated from mama. 

I haven't spoken to this breeder about the timeline yet, but she's very nice and I think she would be open to keeping her to the 11 week mark if I thought I needed the extra time. The way my schedule looks, if I have any hope of getting a few days off work to adjust with a new puppy, it would have to be next weekend, or not until the weekend after Thanksgiving. (We are hosting it for the first time this year, and as much as I'd like to have a puppy here for the big event - a great chance to socialize her, if I brought her home only days before that, I'm afraid I'd be a sleepless basket case for the holiday and not a very good hostess.)

In terms of potty training and the practical stuff, sleeping through the night, etc., is there a big difference between 8 weeks and 11-12 weeks in terms of how fast they get it, or how long they can hold it between pee breaks? My recollection is that the very young ones are pretty much constantly dripping - lol! 

On the flip side, is there an important bonding stage I'd be missing by waiting a couple weeks? 

I am already kind of an insomniac, and my biggest worry is major sleep disruption because I get so little as it is. I know that will be temporary and will happen initially no matter what age the puppy is when she's in new surroundings, but would a few extra weeks mean longer, easier nights sooner than later?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I think the puppy would benifit from the extra weeks with its mom. They learn alot of social behaviours from her during this time as I understand it. I am sure the breeders on her will tell you how they do it but most often they wait until week 12.* *Congrats on the new puppy I am jealous.*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I got Gucci at 8 weeks and I think there are benefits and downfalls to whatever you choose. For me, getting her younger was great to socialize her to my large family of 7 kids and the sounds/smells/action of my house. I did dote on her 24/7, so she probably got more attention from me than she would've her mama..lol, BUT, I did have to teach her some manners like *nipping* and not to rough-house play, etc since her mama/littermates weren't there to teach boundries.

Would I do it again? Sure, would I wait til 11-12 weeks? Sure, I think if your heart is in it you can make it work, but training a puppy and housebreaking is several weeks of work no matter when they come to you. I can finally say at almost 2 years old, Gucci is completely housebroken! I swear there was a time I thought she would always have occasional 'accidents', lol

I would take into consideration how much time you are there to be with the puppy because I think they do need ALOT of attention if you take them home at 8 weeks old, especially.

As far as sleeping through the night, Gucci did that pretty well from the get-go, but I think it was easier for me since she slept in bed w/ me since day one...and I always get up around 2am, so i'd just take her to the pee pad anyways since I was always up,


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also think puppies learn a lot by staying wtih Mom till they are 12 weeks old. I also think it 'could' mean they don't wake as early or often during the night. A few weeks in a puppy's life can mean a big jump in holding their water.

Good luck...I wish I was making this decision.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't let my puppies leave until they are 10 weeks old. More then not by that age they are sleeping through the night without having to get up and go potty, they are crate trained or started on crate training, they are well socialized and have started on potty training already too. Also, I don't give them their first shot until they are 8 weeks old. That is also when I evaluate them for show vs pet. I think giving them that extra time is more beneficial in the long run. It also depends on the home they are going to be living in as well.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Trust me, get your puppy AFTER Thanksgiving. There is a HUGE difference between 9 and 11 weeks. The constant dripping with Pablo stopped when he turned 11 weeks old and he just seemed SO much more mature at that age. I was with Pablo 24/7 when he came home with us at 9 weeks and if I have a choice I wouldn't want to go through that stage again. My breeder had never let her puppies go that early, but I was such a big bugger and since there were only 2 in the litter, they had gotten lots of extra attention and she felt comfortable letting him come with us. Pablo did great, but I was overwhelmed by that puppy stage.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got both of mine at about 11.5 weeks. It was perfect for us. They both slept through the night from day one and were very easy to socialize.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Hey Maryam, I'm finally doing it, but I know you'll believe it when you see it - LOL! 

Yeah, my gut feeling is to wait until after the holiday when she's a few weeks older. I think I will be better prepared, and I'm pretty sure that will be OK with the breeder. Everyone will just have to meet her around Christmas instead.

Fortunately I work at home, so I can take lots of breaks, but it will still be a challenge to get my work done I'm sure. I don't have a ton of flexibility in terms of coverage and deadlines, so I really have no idea how it's going to go until I try it. 

I guess I've just set my mind to accepting that not much else besides work and puppy training will be happening over this first year, and I'm giving myself permission to let other things slide for awhile, a few projects and goals will probably have to get back-burnered, husband will have to do a little laundry and grocery shopping, etc. I know even an adult dog is going to require extra hours of my attention each day, but I know once she is older and adjusted to the routines (and hopefully well trained by me...), it should be easier and I can re-visit the stuff I had to put off to help her develop into a great, well behaved, happy pooch. Thinking positive!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Our two were around 11 weeks when they came home. ( 3 years apart-different breeders).
They each slept through the night in the crate w/o problems. They could go out to pee at @ 11 and sleep through the night until around 7 from day one. And were pad/paper trained.
I agree with Maryam, after Thanksgiving would be optimum.

You are in for so much fun!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I guess I've just set my mind to accepting that not much else besides work and puppy training will be happening over this first year, and I'm giving myself permission to let other things slide for awhile,"*

Very wise, Petaluna!  It is incredible just how much like a newborn baby, having a young puppy is! If your breeder doesn't mind keeping your little one until after Thanksgiving, I would also highly recommend you wait. Not only will the puppy be overwhelmed by all that activity, but you will be tired and worried about it and won't be able to keep him/her out of your sight for a second.

If I did the whole puppy thing again, I would actually want to wait until 10-12 weeks. If the breeder doesn't do much with the pups, like socializing, crate training, testing, etc.... then maybe it would do better with you!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Marj, fortunately it sounds like they are already pretty much pee pad trained and will be crate trained, as well. I think she may be starting on the crate training already. Sounds like she is very conscientious about that stuff, as well as gradually exposing them to new sights and sounds, new experiences, etc. If I won't be the one training and socializing at that very young age, I'm glad she is. Of course sit, stay, settle, etc. will be up to me, but I think if I brought her home at 11 weeks, we could probably start on that almost right away. I've already checked into a puppy class at a great local business that does grooming, boarding and doggie daycare, Bubble and Bark for any of you near Ferndale, MI. The women that run it just love dogs to the max. I got a tour over the summer, and apparently they have several havs who come for daycare and grooming.  awww....

I've got more questions on puppy proofing the house and hopefully saving my furniture and floors... to whatever degree that's realistic..... I'll save those for another thread.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I got Marley at 8 weeks and although we did fine and I loved seeing him grow, it definititely was hard work...if we get another one I'd probably wait a few weeks longer, so I am all for the after Thanksgiving timeline!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh, Luv2, that is very encouraging that at only 11 weeks they slept through the night. I fully expected to have to wait a bit for that, so that would be an amazing bonus. I think I can handle the puppy stuff much better if I can get at least 5-6 hrs. of sleep. That's my average, anyway.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't paint the devil on the wall (LOL, German saying)! You'll be fine!!! Pablo slept through the night at 10 weeks and he never ever chewed on furniture (which he's allowed on) nor marked inside. He just made sure we take him to the Vet every 3 weeks, ear infection, eye infection, maggots, diarrhea, severe cold, etc. LOL He's so creative! And you're right, I only believe it when I see pics of you holding the pup in YOUR home


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

We got Caya at a little over 10 weeks old and I thought it was just the right time. She was sleeping through the night and already started on pee pad training. Those extra weeks at the breeder's were great for Caya's socialization. I would do whatever you feel is right for you and your family. It will be great whenever you get your new puppy.


----------

